# 1991 trek 8000



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

hi there. i finished another one. this one was bought by my brother and it stayed in the family ever since. i picked it up a few weeks ago and gave it a proper cleaning, a DX group set, braking help from DIaCompe and so on...best thing: it had a manitou 1 on and the original rigid fork got lost. i couldn't believe it but i found the same fork on ebay and here we go.

love it as a daily driver. very light and reliable bike.


















best

Moritz


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

How's the stem length feel and what type of bottom bracket did old bikes like that use?

Looks beautiful, I love it.


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

I owned that bike's little sister for a while. Someone had put it out with the trash (minus the wheels) on bulk collection day. I spotted it while out riding, and slung it over my shoulder to save it from the scrap heap.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

mauricer said:


> it had a manitou 1 on and the original rigid fork got lost. i couldn't believe it but i found the same fork on ebay and here we go.


Not that hard to believe actually seeing as they probably made a ton of those forks and alot of them got swapped out for shocks which were a popular upgrade when they first came out.

Some people never throw anything away and ebay is the place where it all ends up these days. I would be willing to bet you got it cheap and that there were not many, if any, other bidders. Try that with a Type II or the equivalent.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

it was as you said when i found it. before i thought i'd never find a single fork with the same paint scheme.....

best

Moritz


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice TREK!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## the enthusiast (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice! 

I'm picking up one of these tomorrow (same year/model/colour), albeit not quite as clean. 

How do you find the ride? Is it as brutally stiff as I imagine? ...or maybe the bonded tubes allow a bit of give?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice.Reminds me of the 930 I built for my son as a commuter.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Fantastic thread! I built so many of the 8000s, 7's, and 6000s as well. Not to mention that I must've built a gazillion 930s as well. All identical to the ones pictured. The 930 rode like a brick, but was top notch in the quality dept. 

Great pictures, thank you to all!


----------



## Maday (Aug 21, 2008)

I have the 8000 also in my garage. I would like to get it going again. Does anyone know which bottom bracket it takes?


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

mauricer said:


> hi there. i finished another one. this one was bought by my brother and it stayed in the family ever since. i picked it up a few weeks ago and gave it a proper cleaning, a DX group set, braking help from DIaCompe and so on...best thing: it had a manitou 1 on and the original rigid fork got lost. i couldn't believe it but i found the same fork on ebay and here we go.
> 
> love it as a daily driver. very light and reliable bike.
> 
> ...


Nice Dart and Smoke II .. I for got they made then since Ver 1 was the best tire they ever made !! :thumbsup: The Bike Looks good !!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

So are the 8000's aluminum? Actually, are all of the thousand series aluminum?


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

i know for sure this is Easton E9 Aluminium.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Maday said:


> I have the 8000 also in my garage. I would like to get it going again. Does anyone know which bottom bracket it takes?


 The most common spindle sizes at that time were 122.5mm and 127.5mm. I would be surprised if one of these two didn't work.

Good luck, and lets see it roll!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Now with road tires.


----------



## Andrea GT (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello!

This is my 1990 Trek 8000. Sadly has a crack on the down tube.

Bye


----------



## subafly (Apr 16, 2010)

*CL score, I think*

I picked this one up this afternoon. Paid 100 for it which was maybe too much. It has been raped by someone who fancied themselves a bike mechanic. The kid I bought it from paid 450 for it on ebay and it was in such terrible shape i couldn't believe it. He said the handle bars came off while he was riding it. Stem was missing a bolt. when I got on it to see if it would ride at all one of the pedals fell off! The other was badly cross threaded. So I had to scrap the crank, the teeth were very worn anyway. The headset was so tight it was binding when turned. Anyway I went through it tonight and gave it as much of an overhaul as I could in my apartment, then took it out for a ride. It rode really nice with the 2.1" tires and suspension fork. The steering feels funny to me though. I assume its because this bike was originally fully rigid??? I dont have much money at the time so parts from the bike bin will have to do for now. Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Also there is a pretty good groove in the chainstay from one of the inner chain rings. I hope it doesnt bust!
before








slightly after
















ouchies!


----------



## subafly (Apr 16, 2010)

Didnt mean to hijack your post either, I was just excited when I found a thread with similar bikes. All these bikes look great!


----------



## snoyl (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm trying to fix the DX front derailleur of my Trek 8000, just like the one in Andrea GT's post, which I've had since the early 90s. The original mech seized but I found a replacement on eBay. I'm puzzled because both mechs are bottom pull, however, on the Trek 8000 the cable is routed along the top tube. It looks like the cable should run through the derailleur arm and be secured to a bolt on the down tube just above the bottom bracket, so that pressure from the cable sheath ferrule operates the mech. Does anyone know if this is correct please? If so, do I need a special cable stop for the mech arm that allows the gear cable to slide through? (I have mislaid the cable bolt from the original mech).


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

This is the special cable stop.

Vintage Trek 930 950 6000 thru 8700 Bicycle Front Derailleur Cable Housing Stop | eBay


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

$18.00? Ouch!


----------



## snoyl (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks DoubleCentury, although at $18 plus $28 international postage I might have to find another solution!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

snoyl said:


> Thanks DoubleCentury, although at $18 plus $28 international postage I might have to find another solution!


You can always add one of these sidepull caliper brake barrel adjusters, which are easier to find:








(Not my pic.)

You might need to do a bit of filing to get it to fit the derailleur.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> You can always add one of these sidepull caliper brake barrel adjusters, which are easier to find:
> 
> View attachment 933427
> 
> ...


Yep, those fit and work perfectly (with no filing).


----------



## Steve414 (Nov 1, 2014)

Noob question. Sorry to ask in such an old thread. 

I'm fixing up my old 1994 Trek 800 rigid frame mountain bike for running errands around town. Where can I find black or dark rims like those in post #1, #8 and #16 of this thread?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Most rims you'll find now have machined sidewalls. The rims on those old Treks were their house brand, Matrix. They'll pop up from time to time on eBay along with other dark annoed rims of the time (Mavic, Araya, etc). If you don't mind machined/silver sidewalls your local bike shop can get you all sorts of options.


----------



## Steve414 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## joasphoto (Mar 26, 2018)

Maday said:


> I have the 8000 also in my garage. I would like to get it going again. Does anyone know which bottom bracket it takes?


Maday, which bottom bracket spindle length you ended up buying, 122.5mm or 127.5mm? I need to buy a new one for my Trek 8000 also, but need to make sure about the correct spindle length. Cheers.


----------



## Hooksem (Apr 9, 2021)

I've had this bad boy since 1991... My wife and I are moving from Austin, TX to Manhattan soon... The Big Apple isn't gonna know what to do with us







!


----------

